# Cabela's Millennium Revolver



## rhino2003 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm looking to buy this gun and was wondering if anyone else has it or has shot it and would like to know what they think about it.


----------



## knwhttkr (Sep 18, 2006)

I HAVE ONE AND IT SHOOTS GREAT!!! NEVER HAD NO PROBLEM WITH SINCE I GOT IT.


----------

